# List of good reptile shops in west midlands please?



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

is there a list of good reptile shops in the west midlands? if not any chance one could be put together for general use?


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

This might help.

Let me google that for you


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Where about in the midlands are you ? Google is a good idea but the problem with that is you may end up with a couple of bad shops , I have found some along the way.
I use one in cannock mainly, called britannia Reptiles and its run by a young girl named cath , She really takes pride in her reps , Cheap for live food as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

scales and tails in leicester is good.

cant think of any others i`d recommend, but if theres a hidden gem i`ve missed i`d like to know too.


----------



## poptopshed (Nov 18, 2010)

I too use Britannia Reptiles, Cath and Steve are always helpful.


----------



## shaz's_human (Oct 12, 2010)

i know theres godiva reptiles in coventry


----------



## MrBump (Nov 13, 2009)

prestwood/Petzone in stourbridge has a really good guy there that seems to know pretty much everything i've asked! and they are happy to talk to you without buying which is a nice change.

There is also a really really good guy in Kidderminster, can't remember shop name but he is ace! I'm sure he is the only reptile shop in kiddi so shouldn't be too hard to google


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

As someone else has said, Scales and tails are good. Coventry aquatics are good, Northampton reptile center are worth the vist. great staff and stock.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Shirley aquatics are good for food and dry goods 
Solid staffs are good for being able to get whatever you like and food is very cheap


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

Aquatics world uk ltd is good on the radlford road in Coventry and normally we are very competitively priced


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

as mentioned prestwood pet zone is cool


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

m8 there is a wikid shop in gloucester if u need the address pm me


----------



## richardeb (Dec 27, 2010)

*Shropshire Exotics*

Anyone have any experience of Shropshire Exotics in Newport?


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

richardeb said:


> Anyone have any experience of Shropshire Exotics in Newport?


I visit there regularly, they are a really nice knowledgeable bunch and great prices. I trust them 100% and have never had any issues with anything purchased from there. I have so far bought a everglades rat, a mexi black and a carolina corn from them.


----------



## richardeb (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------

